# Suboxone?



## Newhope85 (Jun 28, 2006)

So people here have been suggesting suboxone to me. Has anyone here tried it or know someone who has tried it? Is there any studies suggesting that it works for dp/dr and depression?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Has anyone here tried it or know someone who has tried it?


Yes:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/53570-naltrexone/#entry368583



> Is there any studies suggesting that it works for dp/dr and depression?


For Depersonalization: No.

For Depression: Yes. Some references are in the Wikipedia-article about ALKS-5461:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buprenorphine/samidorphan

See also:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buprenorphine/naltrexone


----------



## Newhope85 (Jun 28, 2006)

so suboxone is just buprenorphine and naltrexone together?


----------



## Newhope85 (Jun 28, 2006)

what should I ask my doctor for?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

balled of a dead soldier said:


> so suboxone is just buprenorphine and naltrexone together?


No, just buprenophine.

I wouldn't do it if I were you. I have been on it long term. It's a serious drug. It's what they give heroin addicts to help during the withdrawal process. Most people don't stay on it long term. If you do stay on it long term and want to quit at some point a Suboxone withdrawal is 4x worse than an actual heroin withdrawal. I think it's insanely reckless that people on here are recommending Suboxone/Subutex for depersonalization treatment. These are people who in large have probably not tried it themselves and if so are just being guinea pigs. I highly doubt Suboxone is going to cure or help anyone with DP. If you want to try it that's your call, but if it doesn't help I wouldn't stay on it long term.


----------



## Newhope85 (Jun 28, 2006)

surfingisfun001 said:


> No, just buprenophine.
> 
> I wouldn't do it if I were you. I have been on it long term. It's a serious drug. It's what they give heroin addicts to help during the withdrawal process. Most people don't stay on it long term. If you do stay on it long term and want to quit at some point a Suboxone withdrawal is 4x worse than an actual heroin withdrawal. I think it's insanely reckless that people on here are recommending Suboxone/Subutex for depersonalization treatment. These are people who in large have probably not tried it themselves and if so are just being guinea pigs. I highly doubt Suboxone is going to cure or help anyone with DP. If you want to try it that's your call, but if it doesn't help I wouldn't stay on it long term.


Oh, well that sucks. Don't know what else to try


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

balled of a dead soldier said:


> Oh, well that sucks. Don't know what else to try


No harm in trying it sense your situation is bad. If it doesn't work though it's not a drug I'd personally ever want to be on long term again.


----------



## Newhope85 (Jun 28, 2006)

surfingisfun001 said:


> No harm in trying it sense your situation is bad. If it doesn't work though it's not a drug I'd personally ever want to be on long term again.


did do anything for you dp/dr?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

balled of a dead soldier said:


> did do anything for you dp/dr?


No. You get somewhat of a 'high' from it but it's a shitty high and ultimately made me more numb.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

The idea is to use it in conjunction with Naltrexone to prevent it from being addictive. King Elliott has done this and he didn't tell us about any problems with addiction.

An alternative to block the kappa-opioid receptor would be to take Naltrexone or Nalmefene in very high dosage (>200 mg). The downside of this is that both of them are very expensive and may not be tolerated in a high dosage which might make reaching a high dosage impossible. I think the chance to reach such a dosage might be around 50%. Naltrexone might cause liver problems in a high dosage, which does Nalmefene not.


----------



## juno (Jan 17, 2016)

surfingisfun001 said:


> No, just buprenophine.
> 
> I wouldn't do it if I were you. I have been on it long term. It's a serious drug. It's what they give heroin addicts to help during the withdrawal process. Most people don't stay on it long term. If you do stay on it long term and want to quit at some point a Suboxone withdrawal is 4x worse than an actual heroin withdrawal. I think it's insanely reckless that people on here are recommending Suboxone/Subutex for depersonalization treatment. These are people who in large have probably not tried it themselves and if so are just being guinea pigs. I highly doubt Suboxone is going to cure or help anyone with DP. If you want to try it that's your call, but if it doesn't help I wouldn't stay on it long term.


Funny, I found this thread by searching the forums for Suboxone. Just came from a thread from a bunch of years ago where you wrote how you were enjoying Suboxone.

Maybe you can create a signature for your profile mentioning the negative side of Suboxone, or edit your old posts with the new info. Guess I'll strike Suboxone off my list of things to try. I was looking for the miracle pill; I'm basically confident there's no such thing though, and I don't think there ever will be one, since my cause of DP is spiritually induced. (To anyone feeling in the same boat and feeling helpless, you're better off making the most of this lifetime. You can have a positive effect on others' lives. Personally it seems like I won't ever experience satisfaction (fulfillment) in my life again, but I'd rather keep at it (life) and have have the possibility in contributing to good in the world. I think you can do that too.)


----------

